# Best Boot Brands?



## danefher (Oct 4, 2016)

Just bought a k2 raygun 150, looking for a boot to compliment my type of riding - 
all mountain, medium flex pref

Also what lacing system is better, boa or traditional?

I'm a size 8 in mens


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

The best boot is the one that fits you best and most comfortably. There is no universally "best" boot brand, nor best boot model, nor even an objectively better method of lacing. It all is personal preference. Every single brand makes several pair of boots that would be well-suited for general purpose, all-mountain riding.

Visit a shop with a good/knowledgeable bootfitter, tell them what you're in to and what you're looking for, try on everything they recommend and a few others for good measure, and then buy whichever one is best.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

David Z said it better than anyone could have.

Just for shits and giggles every few years I try on a bunch of boots that other manufacturers have to offer, and then I try a brand new pair of the boots I like, reminds me why I'm on my 4th pair of that brand/model of boot. It fits me best!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

fuk dat shyt, 32 4 lyfe bitch!


----------



## danefher (Oct 4, 2016)

david_z said:


> The best boot is the one that fits you best and most comfortably. There is no universally "best" boot brand, nor best boot model, nor even an objectively better method of lacing. It all is personal preference. Every single brand makes several pair of boots that would be well-suited for general purpose, all-mountain riding.
> 
> Visit a shop with a good/knowledgeable bootfitter, tell them what you're in to and what you're looking for, try on everything they recommend and a few others for good measure, and then buy whichever one is best.


Are there any bad boot brands to look out for? Durability-wise?


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Elektropow said:


> fuk dat shyt, 32 4 lyfe bitch!


That was constructive....:sarcasm:


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Burton have been around forever, so I would start there maybe....


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

joebloggs13 said:


> That was constructive....:sarcasm:


So, double sarcasm?

Everything needed was said. Boot brands and models have quality differences sure, but fit comes first regardless.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

danefher said:


> Are there any bad boot brands to look out for? Durability-wise?


Anything less than $200 or used.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

The $200.00 + boot that fits.

:closed:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I know the best boot is what fits, but I think OP is asking something like this:


adidas generation 1-2 are supposed to be bad.. anyone know about the quality 2016+? dc boots were supposedly bad pre 2014, anything similar?


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Elektropow said:


> So, double sarcasm?
> 
> Everything needed was said. Boot brands and models have quality differences sure, but fit comes first regardless.


No....just adding an emoji...no double sarcasm.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

jae said:


> I know the best boot is what fits, but I think OP is asking something like this:
> 
> 
> adidas generation 1-2 are supposed to be bad.. anyone know about the quality 2016+? dc boots were supposedly bad pre 2014, anything similar?


Supposed to be night and day....2017 models are the real deal and worth a serious look.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah, personally im torn between superstars and tactical adv. but I was assuming thats the type of question op was asking. Any boots to stay away from


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Now what is the most waterproof boot? Been through a few pairs and they all suck in that department.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bertieman said:


> Now what is the most waterproof boot? Been through a few pairs and they all suck in that department.


They don't stay waterproof when you submerge them in the hot tub.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> They don't stay waterproof when you submerge them in the hot tub.


You were there for that? Shit, I thought only @SimonBirch saw me do that


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had good luck with Salomon and 32. Got less than 50 days out of Celsius before a catastrophic blowout. They were great boots up until then, but they definitely didn't hold up. Take that one isolated incident for what it's worth which is hardly anything.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

poutanen said:


> David Z said it better than anyone could have.
> 
> Just for shits and giggles every few years I try on a bunch of boots that other manufacturers have to offer, and then I try a brand new pair of the boots I like, reminds me why I'm on my 4th pair of that brand/model of boot. It fits me best!


Yup, I tried to stray from my brand a few times and my feet were not happy at all. Lesson learned, only Northwaves fit me. Least my friend is still enjoying the 32's I sold him.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

joebloggs13 said:


> No....just adding an emoji...no double sarcasm.


Yes you did didn't you. Wicked emoji bud. 

I meant my post and yours combined. Wait, does that make us besties? Awesome!

But yeah, i don't know of any brands to avoid. Sorry to be a useless little bitch.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Get in a shop where they will measure your feet and then try every pair in the damn shop to see what fits best. Boots are the piece of equipement you should put the most money on. It connects you to the rest. I have had my share of shitty boots, too tight, too large, too soft, too hard. 

Personnally, Burton boots aren't wide enough for my feet but I love their reduced imprint. On the other hand, Vans makes the boots that fits my feet the best but they are big and it is a bit of a hassle to fit the bindings. You should buy bindings with your boots to see the true fit of the set. The perfect setup of boot+bindings will make a happy rider.


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

So i cant talk about adidas bevore this season. but i have almost 40 days on my tacticals and i never had a better boot so far.
i even gave up fast lace which i´d still prefer but traditional lace is not as bad as i remembered it... 
so after almost 40 days they look as good as new. they are still very supportive and responsive. they were comfortable from day one and now fit like a dream.
heel hold is not an issue.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Shreddr said:


> So i cant talk about adidas bevore this season. but i have almost 40 days on my tacticals and i never had a better boot so far.
> i even gave up fast lace which i´d still prefer but traditional lace is not as bad as i remembered it...
> so after almost 40 days they look as good as new. they are still very supportive and responsive. they were comfortable from day one and now fit like a dream.
> heel hold is not an issue.


you made me really want a pair.


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

jae said:


> you made me really want a pair.


haha thats pretty funny since i never liked adidas (as a brand)
but i gave em a chance sine a friend said this years are great and never regretted it.
the only thing is i have quiet wide feet. 29cm lengh 12,1cm width (if i remember right) size 11 fits me perfect by the way.
so if you have narrow feet they might not be the best fit for you.
in europe they are 25% off today on the adidas site maybe its worldwide. code is "FRIENDS"


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Shreddr said:


> haha thats pretty funny since i never liked adidas (as a brand)
> but i gave em a chance sine a friend said this years are great and never regretted it.
> the only thing is i have quiet wide feet. 29cm lengh 12,1cm width (if i remember right) size 11 fits me perfect by the way.
> so if you have narrow feet they might not be the best fit for you.
> in europe they are 25% off today on the adidas site maybe its worldwide. code is "FRIENDS"


code does not work in the US. alternatively they have a 15% off code if you register your email.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> The best boot is the one that fits you best and most comfortably. There is no universally "best" boot brand, nor best boot model, nor even an objectively better method of lacing. It all is personal preference. Every single brand makes several pair of boots that would be well-suited for general purpose, all-mountain riding.
> 
> Visit a shop with a good/knowledgeable bootfitter, tell them what you're in to and what you're looking for, try on everything they recommend and a few others for good measure, and then buy whichever one is best.


I live in a shitty area for this. I went in yesterday, super small selection and none were my size. Not sure whether to gamble on a new boot online or just order the latest model of my current boot. FML.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> I live in a shitty area for this. I went in yesterday, super small selection and none were my size. Not sure whether to gamble on a new boot online or just order the latest model of my current boot. FML.


Yeah, but you don't have it *that* bad if you make a mini-trip out of it go down to metro-Detroit area find a nice place to take Lori for dinner or something, hit up a few shops and see what they have.

I'm not a huge fan of Leo's former employer (their service & stuff is fine, it's just other things...) but Don Thomas in Birmingham will have a huge selection and they have at least one dude there who knows his boots & fit. That would probably be your best bet as far as "local" shops are concerned because they would likely have the largest selection in your size to try on.

Call People as well, their online shop doesn't list all their inventory but I know they have the Vans Implant in sizes 11, 12 right now, and the Implant in 11, 11.5, 12, 13. They probably have some Burtons, Romes and 32 in larger sizes, too.

The Shop at Cannonsburg probably has a decent selection, too. I was in there a few weeks ago buying that Marhar didn't really pay attention to the boot selection but you could call them and see what they have, too.


----------

